# Puppy afraid of baths and brushing



## Jacksonandbiscuit (Jul 5, 2013)

I recently adopted a new 7 month old puppy (Biscuit) and he is deathly afraid of baths and brushing. I have checked with a groomer to make sure we are using good products that won't hurt him (i.e. no wire brushes). However, he freaks any time I grab the brush. I also attempted to give him a bath yesterday and I and the bathroom ended up soaking wet, I have scratches all over my arms and legs, and he really isn't any cleaner. I tried getting in the tub with him, letting him watch my other dog's bath, turning off the water, and the temp was fine. Is there anything I can do to make this process less stressful for him? He has very long hair so not brushing and bathing is not an option. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Baby steps. Hold a brush and let him sniff it and give him a very yummy treat. Then touch him with the brush but don't run it through his fur, give a yummy treat. Slowly progress to one brushing stroke, then 2, then 3 etc.

Meanwhile, use your hands to work out any tangles or mats in his hair.

For the tub, similar steps. Enter the bathroom, give a treat. Sniff the tub, give a treat. Put a non-slip mat in the tub. Stand in the tub (no water), give a treat. A little warm water in the base of the tub, give a treat.

Some dogs are less stressed by water outside on a hot day, run gently from a hose. More stable footing than a bath, even with a mat and less closed in. The outdoors heat makes the water more welcome.


----------



## Indurate (Feb 27, 2013)

Shell gave excellent advise. Just move slowly. It might take several days or weeks for her to get used to the idea. If you don't push too hard, she can actually turn all the way around and grow to enjoy the grooming (in most cases).


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Even till now... Oct. be a year Roman spent with us...

Roman loves to swim but still hates bathtime.








From This to







This.


----------



## lizzie&scruffy (Jul 28, 2013)

My dog lizzie loves water and loves her kiddie pool but hates a bath! The first one I did outside with the hose in her kiddie pool and she was so scared...so I figured it was the hose and tonight tried in the tub. Didnt like it..I was able to keep her in the tub with all my might and it was hard using a cup to rinse her..lol she's 45lbs...she was shaking to death and wouldn't even eat a treat. Once she got out I gave her one and she took it. So yea weird..loves water and kiddie pool but not a bath! Hopefully it Will get better each time


----------

